# Rescue Raffle Drawing



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a total of 48 prizes to be drawn today. :chili::chili:

Instead of drawing all of the winners at 1 time, I will be drawing 10 winners every 2-3 hours, so continue to check back until all 50 prizes have been drawn.

So let's get started.

*Prize Donated By Winner Ticket #*

Prize - $25 Gift Certificate - M'Lady's Dog Bows
Donated By - Ladysmom
Winner - KAG
Ticket # 7602​ 
Prize - Lifetime SM Membership
Donated By - Jung
Winner - Angel's Mom
Ticket # 7770​ 
Prize - Lifetime SM Membership
Donated By - Jung
Winner - Momtoboo
Ticket # 7986​ 
Prize - Maltese Dog Bracelet 
Donated by -Amby 
Winner - MySugarBears 
Ticket # - 8016

Prize -Maltese Dog Bracelet 
Donated by -Amby 
Winner - StarsMom 
Ticket # - 8126​ 
Prize - Coffee Mug (w/Fluff's Pictures)
Donated by - The A Team 
Winner - Dora's Mom 
Ticket # - 7619​ 
Prize - Tanner Togs 
Donated by - Tanner's Mom 
Winner - beckinwolf 
Ticket # - 8115​ 
Prize - PurePaws Products 
Donated by - Crystal & Zoe & PurePaws 
Winner - bellaratamaltese 
Ticket # - 7571 ​ 
Prize - $25 Gift Certificate to Online Store of Choice
Donated by - DonnaD 
Winner - CeeCee's Mom 
Ticket # - 7964​ 
Prize - $25 Gift Certificate to GoFetch
Donated by - Tiger's Mom 
Winner - Dr. Jaimie 
Ticket # - 8108 ​ 

8108​ 




The person that donated the prize should contact the winner and make arrangements for prize delivery. Winners, if you don't hear from the person that donated the prize, please contact them regarding delivery.​ 
You can find pictures of many of the prizes in this thread.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ted/105736-rescue-raffle-time-rules-info.html​


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats to the winners so far!!

I shall pm starsmom and mysugarbears! 

(oh and Stacy - you took the prize I wanted lol!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we have winners:chili::chili:Congrats everyone:chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> congrats to the winners so far!!
> 
> I shall pm starsmom and mysugarbears!
> 
> (oh and Stacy - you took the prize I wanted lol!)


:chili::chili::chili::chili:

i almost bought some stuff this weekend at the show I went to - so glad i held off!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> i almost bought some stuff this weekend at the show I went to - so glad i held off!!!


 
haha! lucky! Its a great prize - especially great for show coats! 

I was waiting to see if I won it before I placed an order!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yeay for those who already won something!!! 


:sweatdrop: OH!!!! The anticipation is killing me!!!



:smtease: This will be me by the end of the day!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I like to have a little suspense!!! lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lynn, thank you so much for doing this again, really. With how much you have going on - well, you're amazing *hugs you*


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah for the winners  C'mon Lynn your killing us!!! I'm with Pat :smtease:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Yeah for the winners  C'mon Lynn your killing us!!! I'm with Pat :smtease:


 me too!:smtease:

although - because of the time difference - when I get up in the morning all of the winners will have been posted!:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn *PLEASE, *I'm one of those who open my Christmas gifts early:chili:, come on just a few more:biggrin::ThankYou:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynn *PLEASE, *I'm one of those who open my Christmas gifts early:chili:, come on just a few more:biggrin::ThankYou:


LOL! I keep refreshing this thread, hoping there are more too! I am a open xmas gifts early kind of gal too :thumbsup:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG I won something! I'm gonna put the coffee mug on display in Dora's cabinet. 

I was a TINY bit worried that I would win the bows and then not know what to do because Dora doesn't wear bows!! Sooooo congrats KAG, better you than me!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow !! how exciting !! congrats to all the winners so far!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone figured out how to lift just the corner of this "package" to get a peak at who the next winners will be??? Shhhhhh, shake it just a bit. 

LYNNNNNNNNNN...... we are WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orla needs to get some rest. Hurry and reveal the rest of the winners.....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lifetime membership to SM.... Guess you guys aren't ever going to get rid of me now.... hehehehehehe


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations to all of the winners!!!:cheer: 

:cheer: Happy Monday!!! :cheer:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Orla needs to get some rest. Hurry and reveal the rest of the winners.....


LOL!
Its only 8pm now - so there should be another lot of winners posted before I go to bed - but I'll probs try to stay up to see they other lots:blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Lifetime membership to SM.... Guess you guys aren't ever going to get rid of me now.... hehehehehehe


 
LOL, too funny!

Congrats everyone


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I won something!!! But here's the really good news folks. I won a Lifetime Subscription to SM!!!! Guess what? I already have one.:smpullhair: So Lynn, I would love for you to add that prize back into the mix and let another non-lifetime member have a crack at it. Is that okay? Darn, why'd my subscription come up a couple of months ago? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: This isn't considered re-gifting, is it?:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I won something!!! But here's the really good news folks. I won a Lifetime Subscription to SM!!!! Guess what? I already have one.:smpullhair: So Lynn, I would love for you to add that prize back into the mix and let another non-lifetime member have a crack at it. Is that okay? Darn, why'd my subscription come up a couple of months ago? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: This isn't considered re-gifting, is it?:smrofl::smrofl:


oh no!

(maybe if someone eles gets a prize they can't use they could swap with you so you'd still get a prize?)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kerry (KAG) won my bow prize last year, too! What are the odds of that happening two years in a row?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Kerry (KAG) won my bow prize last year, too! What are the odds of that happening two years in a row?


OMG! thats weird!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

still waiting.... :smpullhair: :smtease: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Second Set of Prizes*

Please check the 1st post again as a couple of the winners have changed after the original winner let me know that she already had this prize. I have moved that winner to another prize and redrawn for the original prize.

Here are the next group of winners:

Prize - Handpainted Maltese Madan Brush
Donated By - KAG
Winner - snowball pie's mommy
Ticket # 7902​ 
Prize - Custom Made Tutu
Donated By - Hunter's Mom
Winner - bailey02
Ticket # 8365​ 
Prize - $50 Gift Certificate to Show Dog Store
Donated By - Bellaratamaltese
Winner - uniquelovdolce
Ticket # 8224​Prize - $50 Gift Certificate to PetEdge
Donated by - Bellaratamaltese 
Winner - Matlida's mommy
Ticket # - 7972

Prize -$25 Gift Certificate to PetSmart or PetCo (Winner's Choice)
Donated by -bellapuppy 
Winner - maltlovereilene 
Ticket # - 7632​ 
Prize - Madan Brush & Comb Set
Donated by - KAG
Winner - Mary Anderson
Ticket # - 7694​ 
Prize - xxs Kwigy Bo T-Shirt
Donated by - Snowbody
Winner - amysche 
Ticket # - 7732

Prize - 2 Special Dog Toys
Donated by - TheMalts&Me
Winner - The A Team
Ticket # - 7706
(PAT - KAT MAILED THESE TO ME BEFORE SHE WENT ON VACAY. I'LL MAIL THEM TO YOU.) ​ 
Prize - Maltese Purse
Donated by - Plenty Pets 20 
Winner - Cindy 6775 
Ticket # - 7651​ 
Prize - Dress from Prissy Paws
Donated by - LadysMom
Winner - Sophie
Ticket # - 7928 ​


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG !!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::chili::chili::chili::chili:IM A WINNER !!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG .. OK IM OVERLY EXCITED HERE!!!! :wub::wub::wub: I LOVE U ALL!!!! WHOMEVER DONATED THAT WINNING TICKET OMGGG MUAHH!!! THANK U !!!!! $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE WOWSERZ!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033: We won something!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats to more winners!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

YEAH more winners  :chili: :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to the winners so far!!! This is all so exciting!!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:chili: WE WON !!! Omg bailey is getting a custom made tutu :aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:cheer: I'm so happy happy happy!!! I have
been having an aw
ful day at work, this sure made my day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

3rd Round of Winners - 2 more rounds to go. :aktion033::chili:

Prize - Tutu
Donated By - Amby
Winner - revabk2
Ticket # 8251​

Prize - Tutu
Donated By - Amby
Winner - mpappie
Ticket # 7983​ 
Prize - xxs Kwigy Bo Fleece Vest
Donated By - Snowbody
Winner - MaryH
Ticket # 7635​
Prize - Madan Brush & Comb Set
Donated by -KAG
Winner - bellapuppy 
Ticket # - 7222

Prize -Maltese Pet Tag
Donated by -Michellerobinson
Winner - Nikki's Mom 
Ticket # - 8128​ 
Prize - Bed
Donated by - LuvMyFurbaby
Winner - Jayne
Ticket # - 8187​ 
Prize - Carrier
Donated by - LuvMyFurbaby
Winner - mfa
Ticket # - 8212

Prize - $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pets Boutique
Donated by - Snowboy
Winner - Amby
Ticket # - 8292 ​ 
Prize - Sally's Bit of Clay Christmas Ornament
Donated by - MySugarBears
Winner - Dixie's Mom
Ticket # - 8056

Prize - 2 Vests
Donated by - revabk2
Winner - linfran
Ticket # - 8044

Now I actually have to do some work (my boss is here and needs me to finish his presentation for tonight), so it really will be about 2 hours before the next drawing. ​


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yay!!!!! I won a gift certificate!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Get to work Lynn! LOL

Thanks so much for coordinating this. It's so much fun :chili: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

amby said:


> yay!!!!! I won a gift certificate!!!


Now you can go to sleep and have happy dreams, Orla Congrats!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Marj, that is weird!! Yet, who's happier than me. lol.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness!! I am truly surprised!! I have so much fun seeing others win prizes ... so, this is the icing on the cake!!

I LOVE :wub:what we won (for Snowball!) and I LOVE :wub: who made the donation (Kerry:wub for the painted Madan brush!! 

I'm excited to see who the next group of winners are!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:aktion033: Wow!! I just saw the latest post. As many who know me would say ... "You're a WINNER!" And the perfect prize, a fleece vest to keep a little one warm during the cold and snow of a New England winter. Thank you so much to the person who gifted me their raffle ticket. And thank you, Sue, for donating such a nice prize. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so I just got back home and had two pm's one was Stacy saying I had won something she had donated:aktion033: I had know idea what I had won until I just checked:chili: First off I want to thank whoever gifted me the ticket, I very seldom win anything and feel so blessed, so again THANK YOU. I also want to thank Stacy. I already know what I am going to get:chili:
I hope all of you win something special, Thank you Lynn


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Kerry (KAG) won my bow prize last year, too! What are the odds of that happening two years in a row?


 
You meant of course, two years in a bow!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*wow, i won a carrier from luvmyfurbaby!!*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

i'm so excited, this is soooo much fun!!artytime:

congrats to all the other winners!!:drinkup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how fun... we won something too... how fun!!! Thank you for organizing this, Lynn...and to our generous donators and ticket gifters...what a lovely lovely group of people!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for gifting me a ticket. I won a beautiful pet tag, hooray!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cindy, Please p.m. me with your address to let me know where to send your Maltese purse. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maglily said:


> You meant of course, two years in a bow!


:smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

amby said:


> :smrofl:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Tyson won two vests. We are thrilled!!! Thank you! It was so exciting looking for my name! Linda


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*More Winners*

This is the 4th round of drawings -- Only 1 more left for this year.:thumbsup:​ 



Prize – Christine Monroe Maltese Sculpture​ 
Donated By - MySugarBears

Winner - njdrake
Ticket # 7999​






Prize - $25 Gift Certific to Pampered Pet Boutique​ 
Donated By – Mom2Bijou​ 
Winner – Hunter’s Mom

Ticket # 7976​ 




Prize – Pink Bed​ 
Donated By - njdrake

Winner - DonnaD
Ticket # 7776​






Prize – Juicy Couture Bowls ​ 
Donated by -njdrake 

Winner - Snowbody 
Ticket # - 8205​





Prize –Toy and Keychaine ​ 
Donated by –revabk2 

Winner - LJSquishy
Ticket # - 7980​






Prize – Spa Lavish Gift Basket & Personalized Towel Set​ 
Donated by – Lacie’s Mom 

Winner - Ladysmom 
Ticket # - 7829​






Prize – Step-In Harness ​ 
Donated by – Think Pink 

Winner - PreciousPups 
Ticket # - 8273​







Prize – Juicy Couture Barretts ​ 
Donated by - njdrake 

Winner - Elly 
Ticket # - 8300 ​






Prize – Halloween T-Shirt​ 

Donated by – revabk2 ​ 
Winner - missiek 

Ticket # - 7690​






Prize – Laptop Bag​ 
Donated by - MaryH 

Winner - Johita 
Ticket # - 8383​


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats to even more winners!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats to round 4 winners!!:dothewave:

round 5 coming up!! 
:Waiting:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Final Winners Are*

Prize - Small Black Maden Brush
Donated By - Topline
Winner - Harrysmom
Ticket # 8093​ 

Prize - Small Pink Maden Brush
Donated By - Topline
Winner - JenniferHope423
Ticket # 8379​ 

Prize - Pink Step-In Harness
Donated By - Topline
Winner - waggybaby
Ticket # 8355​ 
Prize - Blue Step-In Harness
Donated by -Topline
Winner - PreciousPrince 
Ticket # - 8350​ 
Prize -Bows & Bands
Donated by -Topline
Winner - Cheri 
Ticket # - 8158​ 
FOR ALL THE PRIZES DONATED BY TOPLINE, PLEASE CONTACT KAG (KERRY).​ 
Prize - Hot Dog Bag
Donated by - Elly
Winner - Barb and the Boys
Ticket # - 8325​ 

Prize - Customer Dress/Vest
Donated by - Lacie's Mom
Winner - maglily 
Ticket # - 8388​


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

what a great raffle!!!

a massive thank you to Lynn!!!!

and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And now for the grand prize donated by Joplin


Prize - *LLB*

*And the winner is:*

*3MaltMom*

Ticket # 8194

(Joplin -- sorry, but I think you're "stuck" with LLB for another year.) :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Thanks to everyone that so generously gave prize donations, money to rescue organizations, prayers for the rescue fluffs and good wishes to all.

The grand total for 2010 is:

*$4,875*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you so very much for putting this together again this year. It was a lot of fun, and the rescue animals really benefited from the generosity of this group.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynn, thank you so much for all your time and effort putting this raffle together. Fun for us humans and a true blessing for the dogs who will benefit!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

what an amazing grand total!

well done SM!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is so wonderful Lynn!!:good post - perfect
thank you so much for doing this!!:ThankYou:
hugs to Lacie:wub: and Tilly:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the winners! There were some fantastic prizes this year.

I didn't win, but thank you anyway to the kind person who donated 3 of their raffle ticket numbers to me. It was fun for me to wait & see who won.  Weird how all of the winners numbers were either 7xxx, or 8xxx. My ticket numbers were 980,981,982. :blink: Congrats again to the prize winners!! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*A BIG THANK YOU LYNN:sLo_grouphug3:*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done. Thanks to all the generous folks out there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Congratulations to all of the winners! There were some fantastic prizes this year.
> 
> I didn't win, but thank you anyway to the kind person who donated 3 of their raffle ticket numbers to me. It was fun for me to wait & see who won.  Weird how all of the winners numbers were either 7xxx, or 8xxx. My ticket numbers were 980,981,982. :blink: Congrats again to the prize winners!! :chili:


You did win -- in round #4. And the ticket numbers -- when I first started issuing the numbers, I just gave the last 3 digits as the tickets began with 7 (hence yours were 7980, 7981 and 7982, etc.) but then we had a lot more donations than I had counted on and the numbers went into the 8000 series, so when I drew today, I had to put the 7 or the 8 in front of the 3 digit number. By the time I got to 8000, I did give the people their 4 digit #. I think everyone that had a number in the 7000 series received only the last 3 digits of the ticket number. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

Thanks for putting this raffle together and letting us have fun for
a great cause. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Debbie


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Omagosh! :blush:

:yahoo::walklikeanegyptian::clap::woohoo2::wavetowel2::dancing banana::happy dance::two thumbs up::chili::w00t:

Wow...what a great end to a severely crappy day!
:biggrin:

Thank you kind stranger!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Tyler and I won the Juicy bowls from Jane.:chili::chili: Woo Hoo!! You mean Tyler doesn't have to eat off our saucers anymore? :blush: This was my lucky day!! Thanks so much Lynn for putting the Lifetime Membership back in there so someone else could get it and thank you to my mystery ticket giver for thinking of me! I'm not sure which of my tickets won but the gesture of giving and thinking of me is something I prize above anything material.:heart::heart:
Congratulations to everyone who got a prize and of course the biggest winners of them all -- the rescues that get their share of the $4875!!! arty: 
Lynn-- you are absolutely amazing. I don't know how you do this but I think it speaks volumes about who real SMers are. The most loving, giving, generous, fun people out there and you my dear Lynn are way up on that list for your unselfish deeds. :smootch: And I know how you have nothing else to do with yourself all day and are sitting around eating bon bons. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Really, you make multi-taskers look like slackers! Love you Lynn!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Wow, i thought the raffle was today. Congratulations to all of the winners and what a great amount of money raised. I won a bracelet from Orla (Amby):chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!! We won Aolani!!! I logged on and saw a message from Mary H that we had won the beautiful maltese laptop bag she donated!!! Aolani was so excited about that news and we high-fived each other to celebrate the occassion  

Thank you so much Lynn for taking the time out and putting this together. It was my first time participating and a lot of fun


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow what a total. 
hey I won...a keychain, a toy and a dress or vest. Thank you!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I just can't get over the sheer amount of donations!! And the expensive prizes! Says a lot about the members!!!
I love this group


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, what a fun and successful event this was. Thank you for organizing and running it so flawlessly!! :ThankYou::good post - perfect


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just checked in again and we won a Madan brush!!! YEA :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, Thank you for doing such a wonderful job you
are truly a special person. This was my first year
and it's so nice to see everyone come together
for such a wonderful cause. You all are great!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, once again you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:OMG!: We won Dixie!! Hurray!!!:Happy_Dance: I love those cute little ornaments. Thank you so much Debbie.:ThankYou:
I can't believe how much money was raised.:SM Rocks!: That's fantastic.
Thank you to Lynn for a super job as always. :you rock:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay! we won a madan brsh and comb! Thank you Kerry! Congratulations to all and a special thanks to Lynn who organized and handled this raffle soooooo well. Yay, for all the rescues who do so very much for all the fluff kids.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> You did win -- in round #4. And the ticket numbers -- when I first started issuing the numbers, I just gave the last 3 digits as the tickets began with 7 (hence yours were 7980, 7981 and 7982, etc.) but then we had a lot more donations than I had counted on and the numbers went into the 8000 series, so when I drew today, I had to put the 7 or the 8 in front of the 3 digit number. By the time I got to 8000, I did give the people their 4 digit #. I think everyone that had a number in the 7000 series received only the last 3 digits of the ticket number. Sorry for the confusion.


Ohhhh now it makes sense! 

BIG thank-you to Lacie's mom and all the prize donors and everybody!! :chili: This was so fun! Also, I can't believe I won something.  :ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, Thank you for another very successful raffle! This wouldn't happen without your organization skills and hard work. And what a great way to give help to the pups who need it. I am proud to be a part of this great group of people.

....this has nothing to do with the fact that I won a prize...:chili:....nope.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Lynn, Thank you for another very successful raffle! This wouldn't happen without your organization skills and hard work. And what a great way to give help to the pups who need it. I am proud to be a part of this great group of people.
> 
> ....this has nothing to do with the fact that I won a prize...:chili:....nope.


:goodpost::SM Rocks!::ThankYou:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, I give up...I can't find KAG (Kerry) anywhere!! If you're reading this, can you please PM me LOL My brain hurts...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a fantastic raffle!!! It gets better and better ever year - SM members rock with their generosity.

We won a dress from Prissy Paws Fashion - I'm so excited!!!!!!! Thanks, Marj!!

And, most of all - thank you Lynn for all of your hard work and the time you put into this raffle.

We should do this twice a year!!!!

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This has been an amazing raffel this year. That's a lot of money and I'm so thrilled to be part of SM. :wub: We have great members. 
Lynn, thank you so much for all your time and work. You do a great job and we love you!! :wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This is just wonderful, and so much fun.. Whoever gifted me some tickets I just want to hug you.. Thank you so much.. Just this Morning I was saying that I wanted to get a special bed for a little rescue who is coming into my home on Sunday.. She has a very serious heart condition and I wanted her to have her own bed where she could be comfortable and feel safe.. Well, guess what......I WON A BED for Phoebe!!!! Donated by LuvMyFurBaby..Can you believe it???? YEA!!!!! I am so excited!!!Thank you so much for the bed, the tickets, and thank you Lynn for all the hard work you put into this to make it such a success..It was just perfect..
Jayne


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

donnad said:


> Lynn, once again you did a wonderful job!


I won, I won a gift certificate from Donna.......Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it~~You are so kind to have donated this gift to the raffle!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I won a Spa Lavish gift basket from Lynn! I am so excited!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, a thank you doesn't seem like enough for all the hard work you have done in coordinating this wonderful raffle. Bless you a thousand times over.

And, congratulations too all of the winners!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying the ticket numbers, Lynn! I guess I did win and was just looking for my numbers instead of my name. lol

Thank you again for hosting the raffle again this year -- it was a HUGE success. Congrats to all who won the wonderful prizes!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow i won!! A Halloween shirt! Woo Hoo! Lynn you are the best for organizing this! Thanks to everyone who donated to the fluffs and thanks to those who donated prizes!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks again for whoever gifted me my raffle tickets. I was gifted 12 tickets! I won a Tanner Tog for Micky.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i wanna thank lynn for putting all this together , i wanna thank everyone that donated a raffle ticket to me , i wanna thank bellaratamaltese for donating such a generous gift a $50 gift certificate ... im soo happy ... SM u r a terrific group of ppl , and to our fluffs god bless u all , thanks for bringing us together like this .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lynn, I want to thank you properly also.......you give of yourself with such gusto and love and it shows through so well!!! We could not do without you here on SM......love and hugs to you!!! You are one in a million!!!!:chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, I want to add my thanks too for all the work and effort you did to make this such a successful raffle. Your work and the generousity of this group has saved lives and given many Maltese a new start on life that otherwise would have been lost. :thumbsup: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you again Lynn for doing the raffle again this year, what a huge success!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats everyone .


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

We won, a Tutu! LOL what a wonderful raffle and a great way to raise money!
I want to thank who ever gifted me our tickets. 
Also a big thank you to Lynn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary Beth -- can't wait to see Mr. Pup or Ollie in the Tutu. LOL Maybe you can trade with another winner that would like to have a Tutu for their female fluff.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm excited  We won bows and bands...perfect thing for Vi! We needed more bands, and I can't find them anywhere here!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Mary Beth -- can't wait to see Mr. Pup or Ollie in the Tutu. LOL Maybe you can trade with another winner that would like to have a Tutu for their female fluff.


that would be something wouldn't it?:wub: however amby said in her email she would send something more fitting for a boy:chili:
Isn't that nice? so thoughtful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That was soooooooooooooo sweet of her -- but I was really looking forward to picture of the boys in their Tutus. The mental picture gave me a good laugh.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to the winners of the raffle. Even though some of us didn't win anything,the best part is It's win/win for fluffs! It's why we do what we do,we love all fluffies...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't believe I actually won something. I'm one of those people who never win anything.Well, I won a turkey once.:blush: Thanks to whomever gifted me the tickets. Now I can stay here free forever with my lifetime membership.:thumbsup: Thanks Yung for the membership donation.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone, and very special thanks to Lynn for putting this all together! Little white tails everywhere are wagging in appreciation!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been out of town and just now found time to check our numbers. Yay, we won a Step-In Harness donated by Angelyn (Think Pink). :chili: This will be for baby Chloe! :wub: Thank you so much, Angelyn! And of course, a heartfelt thanks to Lynn for all her efforts in pulling off another successful raffle to help the little fluffs in need!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been out of town on business and just got back and I WON:chili:a Hot Dog Bag:chili::chili:
Thank you Lynn for all you do, and thanks to your boss for letting you do the raffle on his time:chili::chili:

What a fun raffle and great cause getting help.

Thanks again to everyone!!!
Barb & Twinkie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Even though I didnt participate, I am just in awe of Lynn - You are a WONDERFUL person Lynn, thank you for putting this together for everyone!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I also wanted to chime in my sincerest heartfelt thanks and deep appreciation ... to the wonderful, generous and Huge hearted members who made everything possible - to our lovely organizer Lynn, to the people who donated the great prizes, to the lovely people who donated tickets to some of us (holy cow, can you image such selfless generosity???!!!!), to the people involved in all aspects of rescue who help save these little lives..... you truly are All Angels and this world is so much better of a place to live because you are all on it!!!!! Love, Eileen


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Barb and the boys said:


> I've been out of town on business and just got back and I WON:chili:a Hot Dog Bag:chili::chili:
> Thank you Lynn for all you do, and thanks to your boss for letting you do the raffle on his time:chili::chili:
> 
> What a fun raffle and great cause getting help.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:It helps that my boss has 2 Maltese of his own from reputable Texas breeders. He even donated to the raffle this year for Gypsy. Her story really got to him. He's a true animal lover and his 2 "kids" Kosmos and Kissy are very special to him and to his family, so he is OK with me doing some charitable things during working hours just as long as I get my work done too. :aktion033: My last boss had a Yorkie (he had 2 but 1 went to the Bridge), and he was cool about SM too. I've had great dog lovers as bosses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you Lynn, so much, for another successful raffle. :chili:

I've been out of town, quite a bit lately, and have not been able to keep up. I would love to thank those who donated raffle tickets to my kids.
That was so sweet, and I wish I knew who they were, so I could thank them personally. 

Hey, the dogs ALL win, don't they? Warms my heart ~ :wub:

Seriously? Who bought us raffle tickets? Deb, we were not to be in the drawing!! Good Heavens, I was trying to get rid of LBB. But NOOOO, we WON the idiot!! 

Hey, Auntie Lynn, I noticed another poster already had a certain gift, so you swapped with someone else. Well, we ALREADY have an LBB, so would you kindly re-raffle him? All my love, and thanks, Jops


Shut your trap, Jops, Deb already said I'm entered in another raffle ~ LBB

No LBB, I said I'm trying to pull you out of the other ten raffles Jops has entered you in ~ Deb


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Thank you Lynn, so much, for another successful raffle. :chili:
> 
> I've been out of town, quite a bit lately, and have not been able to keep up. I would love to thank those who donated raffle tickets to my kids.
> That was so sweet, and I wish I knew who they were, so I could thank them personally.
> ...


Deb - So are you planning on taking the anonymous ticket giver into a dark alley and getting your revenge? :w00t::w00t: I think Lynn's lips are sealed.:smtease: Hey, it could have been worse. It could have been the GRAND PRIZE -- 2 LBB's. :new_shocked: As if we could ever find another, right LBB. You're one of a kind.:wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

HORAAY We won a prize :chili::chili::chili:

Thanks Lynn for working so hard on the rescue raffle and for notifying me that Sasha and I won a pink step in harness from Topline!!!

I'm soooo excited and pink is our favorite color. :aktion033::aktion033:

Also, thank you Kerry for donating this prize. I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just checked in and see that we didn't win this year but am so happy Erin won our gift certificate to Crystal's store!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm just now seeing this..I've been working too hard lately... Thank u to. The person who gifted us tickets and surprised to see we won something yay. I needed a lift! Thanks Lynn to all ur hard work!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thank you, kerry*

We just received our gift from Kerry! It is a wonderful Madan brush and comb. I just used the comb on Trixie and it is wonderful. Thank you, Kerry, we love it,
Maggie Bella and Trixie Rose:wub:arty:


----------

